
Geosynchronous Orbit Amateur Radio Payload Could Aid Disaster Communication - wglb
http://www.k6arp.org/first-geosynchronous-orbit-amateur-radio-payload-could-aid-disaster-communication/
======
gravypod
Does the ISS count as a satellite in geosynchronous orbit holding an "amateur
radio payload"? It doesn't have a repeater set up, but it does have the
capability to communicate with amateur radio operators.

~~~
wglb
ISS is not geosyncronous. Also, I don't think there is a repeater there.

